# Delta quadra being all noisy and opinionated



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Delta quadra is mostly interested in other peoples life, their fate and how life played out for them. Their interest and opinions and why they are of that opinion. They seem to identify with their work to a core level. Economical not wasting. There is always a group of deltas drinking coffee and talking about all kind of different topics. No no end it seems. Not really into making stuff happened ala Se. Not much into dreaming big and doing impossible things. Would fit the "hobbit" stereotype more then any other quadra. When I think of delta i am thinking of them people always sitting at the same table, talking none-stop but rarely do anything about their chatting, just chatting to chat.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Perhaps they're sitting and chatting because they've got everything else sorted?


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

The_Wanderer said:


> Perhaps they're sitting and chatting because they've got everything else sorted?


It might be Deltas style of sort stuff out.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Via Se? No. Via work? Yes.

Most deltas I know are always working on something or other. Chat time and recreation is reserved for dual purpose of necessary rest or is actually just another form of work.

Most my "relaxation" at home involves me sitting on my porch, drinking, and thinking about how to fix various relations and assimilating the Fi into the Ni.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Lolwat?
Sitting and chatting all day long about someone else's life is among the least likely activities I'd enjoy. I always sucked at gossiping and taking interest in other people's businesses. Guess, this is why I've always been an onlooker, watching from aside or doing my own thing, when people gathered to discuss this stuff.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Also delta seem to to analyze feelings with practical application. and talk about interests. Doing planing which is very 'practical' oriented. Everything is predetermined. execute the preplanned stuff. 



To_august said:


> Lolwat?
> Sitting and chatting all day long about someone else's life is among the least likely activities I'd enjoy. I always sucked at gossiping and taking interest in other people's businesses. Guess, this is why I've always been an onlooker, watching from aside or doing my own thing, when people gathered to discuss this stuff.


The coffee drinking (gossip?) groups are in my experiences very often Delta. Talking about practical things and preplan.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> Also delta seem to to analyze feelings with practical application. and talk about interests. Doing planing which is very 'practical' oriented. Everything is predetermined. execute the preplanned stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> The coffee drinking (gossip?) groups are in my experiences very often Delta. Talking about practical things and preplan.


"Gossip" in the popular sense is beta.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Captain Mclain said:


> Also delta seem to to analyze feelings with practical application. and talk about interests. Doing planing which is very 'practical' oriented. Everything is predetermined. execute the preplanned stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> The coffee drinking (gossip?) groups are in my experiences very often Delta. Talking about practical things and preplan.


Well o.o I don't really plan, because it never works out and I'm not wired that way. Also talking with others about topics tends to fail mainly due to other people's disinterest, lack of understanding.... plus as IEE I'm not really interested in group discussions about trivialities (most group discussions end up being that). I'm more interested in one to one discussions with someone who can talk back.

<.< its also possible because I'm a declaring type and stuff I share ends up being preachy like this:



FreeBeer said:


> Nietzsche didn't consider the idea of God to be valid as anything other then a social construct, meaning that the one who created God was man and it is inevitable that we will kill it eventually, which was the PROBLEM. He thought that we need to replace that idea with phylospophy, science, the arts, culture...with *REASON*....however as far as reason was concerned then and now, *man has KILLED REASON (GOD)*.
> 
> Nietzsche didn't mean what you think by his statement. God is dead and we have killed it basically means that man has killed *reason* and therefore he has damned himself.
> 
> ...


Its true that I don't know how to engage in activity directly which leads to materializing ideas and that I do suffer from overthinking (too many options Ne and lack of good Se), however once I decide on something and it makes sense ethically, practically and I finally got the logic of it down  I'm highly unlikely to give up on it till I make it real (obstinate).

I have 0 interest in gossip and don't do it out of principle .


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> "Gossip" in the popular sense is beta.


id say alpha and delta quadra and also people unsure of themselves of course no matter quadra (trying to get info about that specific thing).


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> id say alpha and delta quadra and also people unsure of themselves of course no matter quadra (trying to get info about that specific thing).


I'm not sure what you're saying here. (as in grammar and such)


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> I'm not sure what you're saying here. (as in grammar and such)


pretty much that delta quadra seems to talk about stuffs all day. Also internalize their opinion and personify them. Mostly I am interested in gaining insights in Delta quadra behavior


----------



## Errant (Sep 7, 2014)

To_august said:


> Lolwat?
> Sitting and chatting all day long about someone else's life is among the least likely activities I'd enjoy. I always sucked at gossiping and taking interest in other people's businesses. Guess, this is why I've always been an onlooker, watching from aside or doing my own thing, when people gathered to discuss this stuff.


Same, I'm too self centered to be that concerned with other people's lives, unless I'm talking directly too them about their life. Gossip is hella boring to me.


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

Captain Mclain said:


> Delta quadra is mostly interested in other peoples life, their fate and how life played out for them. Their interest and opinions and why they are of that opinion. They seem to identify with their work to a core level. Economical not wasting. There is always a group of deltas drinking coffee and talking about all kind of different topics. No no end it seems. Not really into making stuff happened ala Se. Not much into dreaming big and doing impossible things. Would fit the "hobbit" stereotype more then any other quadra. When I think of delta i am thinking of them people always sitting at the same table, talking none-stop but rarely do anything about their chatting, just chatting to chat.


Deltas don't sit at a table in their spare time talking about nothing pretty much ever. If they do something together (which rarely happens outside of the workplace) they're usually doing something productive which is why the delta quadra is classified as an active duty type. Even something as simple as watching television together counts as productivity. Deltas who work together have a lot of fun making hysterical physical jokes and ridiculous assumptions about peoples' motives. It brings people who are normally incompatible reproductively together in a workplace environment.


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

So deltas need to be preoccupied with another activity than talking when they are together?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Being a Beta Fish myself, I'm a big fan of those Gamma Rays.


----------

